# Words that need to die



## MetalDaze (Apr 18, 2012)

You know... the ones that are funny the first few times you hear them, but eventually grow old and start sounding lame? 

My vote for today is interweb.

Yes, there is this thing called the internet with websites (aka the world wide web), but let's stop with the mash up


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 18, 2012)

inb4 djent


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 18, 2012)

Djoont


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 18, 2012)

Adding "core" to the end of any random genera regardless of the lack of no actual connection either in sound or spirit to Hardcore.


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 18, 2012)

"fucktard" or "smacktard"

^ stupidest combination of words ever


----------



## Pooluke41 (Apr 18, 2012)

"would of"


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 18, 2012)

"Swag"

I just hate it.

There are a few others, but I can't really think of them right now.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 18, 2012)

"like"


----------



## Xaios (Apr 18, 2012)

"lol"

Fuck "lol" so much. I see people everywhere on the internet use it like a punctuation mark, eg "lol this is awesome lol."

FUCK LOL.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 18, 2012)

bro


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 18, 2012)

huzzah


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 18, 2012)

Swag

YOLO (You only live once)

Most other words that exist because some bigtime rapper fucking suck at rapping and has to make up words.


Both make whoever says it sound fucking stupid. I understand why people say YOLO but they keep saying it at the complete wrong time.


This is coming from a guy who raps himself and loves rap music.


----------



## Murdstone (Apr 18, 2012)

Epic.
When used in the internet way.


----------



## niffnoff (Apr 18, 2012)

YOLO... I. Fucking. Hate. That. Abbreviation. AHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## synrgy (Apr 18, 2012)

"Obamacare".


----------



## The Uncreator (Apr 18, 2012)

If it stars with "D-J" then it needs to go.


----------



## no_dice (Apr 18, 2012)

Xaios said:


> "lol"
> 
> Fuck "lol" so much. I see people everywhere on the internet use it like a punctuation mark, eg "lol this is awesome lol."
> 
> FUCK LOL.



I hate that shit. My ex got into a habit of using all caps LOLs to the point I wanted to punch her. "LOLOL I can't believe that! LOLOL LMAO" (not even exaggerating...

I'm on board with everyone who mentioned swag, and YOLO.


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 18, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> bro



What if you use variations like
Brostadamus
Broski
Broseidon
Autobrobile
Vebrahceraptor
I really like those


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 18, 2012)

Awesome and epic.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 18, 2012)

no_dice said:


> I hate that shit. My ex got into a habit of using all caps LOLs to the point I wanted to punch her. "LOLOL I can't believe that! LOLOL LMAO" (not even exaggerating...



I know, right? The dumbest part is that, most of the time when people type it, they're hardly even smiling, let alone laughing. I've seen many people type "LOLOL" on Facebook whilst chatting with friends who are completely expressionless as they type.


How you think they would look like by what they're typing:






How they actually look when they're typing:





My reaction to watching someone type "LOLOL" with no expression whatsoever:


----------



## Battousai (Apr 18, 2012)

jizz with every variation included(jizztastic jizzms omg jizzinmypants). Probably came from the SNL jizz in my pants Sketch..Used to be used once in a while when something nice was posted on a forum or FB ( a pic of a new guitar or something ) example.
post pic of new guitar.. comments are like jiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiizzzzzzzzzzzzzz..ohmygo thats so *superlative word/adjective*.. it was funny the first 2 times but now its fucking EVERYWHERE ( mostly on facebook/twitter etc).

annoys me to hell


----------



## Robby the Robot (Apr 18, 2012)

Broseph. <----Come to think of it, where did that come from in the first place?


----------



## Aevolve (Apr 18, 2012)

+1 for YOLO
Additionally- Fye. 
The fuck is that even some sort of moronic halfbreed conglomeration of? Is that supposed to be some sort of variation on "fly" designed solely for the purpose of sounding even less intelligent? Let's invent some sort of verbose "fuck you" to grammar and intelligible speech because we have so much about ourselves to be proud of.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 18, 2012)

Duder is fucking stupid too..I hate that


----------



## Necris (Apr 18, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Adding "core" to the end of any random genera regardless of the lack of no actual connection either in sound or spirit to Hardcore.


Adding Post- as a prefix to any genre, especially when that genre ends in -core.


----------



## jeremyb (Apr 18, 2012)

"Dat" I hate it when theres a NGD and someone always goes "Dat quilt" FFS.....


----------



## nostealbucket (Apr 18, 2012)

RTheodoppalus said:


> Broseph. <----Come to think of it, where did that come from in the first place?



I could only assume... 

Bro sounds like Joe. 
right?
Joseph = Joe
and soon, people said "bro" enough to where they made a connection (if thats what you'd call it..) and so "Broseph" was born.


Words that should die?
-djent- you can call it progressive groove metal 
-thall- because.... Thall?
-cock- You aren't a fucking porn star (and you aren't fucking one). So stop using it to refer to your penis.


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 18, 2012)

jeremyb said:


> "Dat" I hate it when theres a NGD and someone always goes "Dat quilt" FFS.....


I do dat all the time


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Apr 18, 2012)

"REALLY?!?!?" ...when said as a disapproving response, its annoying as hell!


----------



## Xaios (Apr 18, 2012)

I say duder. 

(Or, rather, I type it. Saying it out loud would be weird.)


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 18, 2012)

Brutal. 

Yeah, it used to be a good description, but every kid doing the crabcore stance says it all the time. Get the fuck out.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Apr 18, 2012)

Fag/faggot. I am a straight, stereotypical male, and I fucking HATE the word faggot. 

That, and when the word Jew is used as an insult. Yet again, I'm not even Jewish, I just fucking hate it.

Those are two words that need to die. They were funny when I was nine years old, before I knew anything about, well, anything.


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 18, 2012)

"I'm jelly" can also get fucked with a rake.


----------



## Waelstrum (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 18, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> What if you use variations like
> Brostadamus
> Broski
> Broseidon
> ...



those are ok in moderation and cause vebrahceraptor made me laugh


----------



## nojyeloot (Apr 18, 2012)

RTheodoppalus said:


> Broseph. <----Come to think of it, where did that come from in the first place?



:34


----------



## makeitreign (Apr 18, 2012)

Necris said:


> Adding Post- as a prefix to any genre, especially when that genre ends in -core.



I have a friend with the worst taste in music, and I call his favorite genre "post deathcore."

He hates it.

And he always says the word "legit" all the time.
I fucking hate that word.
I changed the autocorrect in his iPhone to change it to a phrase that I won't repeat. Sometimes I'll send him cool shit just so I get that back and "lmao."
Literally.


----------



## makeitreign (Apr 18, 2012)

Ooh, and "literally."

I'll see people be like, "I literally died laughing."
You literally don't know what that word means.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Apr 18, 2012)

nostealbucket said:


> I could only assume...
> 
> Bro sounds like Joe.
> right?
> ...



I thought about that after I typed it. 

I know this is a phrase technically but I still hate it: 'Rack City.'



EDIT: 100th Post. Woo, I guess.


----------



## ImaDjentleman (Apr 18, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> What if you use variations like
> Brostadamus
> Broski
> Broseidon
> ...


 me too!!! i was gonna tell him some like that (bro jangles, brotein shake) haha, bro must live!


----------



## jkspawn (Apr 18, 2012)

The Cloud - referring to online storage and services

Bromance - it just sounds gay

Redonkulous - with wrong with using Ridiculous?

Boo - referring to a significant other

Shorty - also referring to a significant other


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 18, 2012)

Djent, core, emo (defintiley this one), swag, hipster, Leggo, and maybe even breakdown (on the fence).

EDIT: "I'm jelly." Almost any slang word that was born within my generation.


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 18, 2012)

Ridiculous 

Legit/Legitimate - "Thats so legit"

Mad - "Yo, we gonna get mad shit done today"

Random - "That was so random"

Awkward - Calling this out at inappropriate times. If you feel awkward its a personal issue. Keep it to yourself.

Pretty much anything a wigger would say


----------



## murakami (Apr 18, 2012)

i cant think of anything right now, but a lot of the shit
that comes out of a woman's mouth sounds dumb to me... like
"coach bag" or "louis vuitton"


----------



## Necris (Apr 18, 2012)

jkspawn said:


> Bromance - it just sounds gay


I think that's the point. 



murakami said:


> i cant think of anything right now, but a lot of the shit
> that comes out of a woman's mouth sounds dumb to me... like
> "coach bag" or "louis vuitton"


Oh look, more thinly veiled misogyny, at least you're consistent.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 18, 2012)

OMG
Totally
Anything said by up to date teens probably lead down by some form of entertainment.
tweet


I'm sure there is more...


----------



## Demiurge (Apr 18, 2012)

A contraction, I count it as one word: when people end sentences with "and that..." and it sounds like "in'nat" due to the regional pronunciation. Even worse, I find myself mocking that turn of phrase so frequently that it annoys me even more.


----------



## ImaDjentleman (Apr 18, 2012)

^ i reaaaaaaally hate "girl u wrong fo dat"


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 18, 2012)

Demiurge said:


> A contraction, I count it as one word: when people end sentences with "and that..." and it sounds like "in'nat" due to the regional pronunciation. Even worse, I find myself mocking that turn of phrase so frequently that it annoys me even more.



You'd hate living in England then.


----------



## OhMyGoliath (Apr 18, 2012)

Brutal and epic are the two that I despise.
Also, anything to do with killing babies/making babies the punch line of a joke Is not fucking funny.


----------



## Waelstrum (Apr 18, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> You'd hate living in England then.



Innit tho.


----------



## ry_z (Apr 18, 2012)

Waelstrum said:


> Innit tho.



Wicked.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 18, 2012)

OhMyGoliath said:


> Brutal and epic are the two that I despise.
> Also, anything to do with killing babies/making babies the punch line of a joke Is not f****** funny.



Hit the nail on the head. Stuff like that enrages me or if someone say "we about to rape this guy (playing X-box)". It's just stupid as all can get out, because any situation like that is not funny at all. Rape, killing babies, or burning jews. It's not funny, you wouldn't say that to a jewish person or someone who suffered through the Holocaust would? 

I knew a guy that said this "It's so heavy, it makes me want to punch a baby." 

Really? That's just plain stupidity and quite sad. Regardless if it's a figure of speech. 

Jew jokes make me sick too. Making fun of Jew and others who suffered through the Holocaust. So messed up.


----------



## Demiurge (Apr 18, 2012)

Waelstrum said:


> Innit tho.



Huge difference. Across the pond, you guys seem to economize pronunciation if anything, where here, it seems like the vowel sounds are inflated as to push pronunciation out of whack. I can live with "innit", but the "in'nat" with the big brassy hard A or the Bostonian "covering up a few 'r's at least" soft-but-sustained A[h] makes me want to throw people through a plate glass window.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Apr 18, 2012)

Vegan....


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 18, 2012)

mr_rainmaker said:


> Vegan....


^Overdefensive omnivores.


----------



## Necris (Apr 18, 2012)

mr_rainmaker said:


> Vegan....


I don't see the issue with the word, is there another word that is defined as eating only non-animal products? It could be argued that vegeterian _should_ mean that, but in practice it doesn't and is misused by so many people it has lost it's meaning.


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 18, 2012)

One that that bothers me terribly is when someone says "give it to me" but they put far too much emphasis on "to."
"Give it _TO_ me." Ugh.

Other than that I really don't give a shit. Of course, anything used excessively is gonna get old quickly.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 18, 2012)

The word goosy's sounds retarded


----------



## Waelstrum (Apr 18, 2012)

Demiurge said:


> Huge difference. Across the pond, you guys seem to economize pronunciation if anything, where here, it seems like the vowel sounds are inflated as to push pronunciation out of whack. I can live with "innit", but the "in'nat" with the big brassy hard A or the Bostonian "covering up a few 'r's at least" soft-but-sustained A[h] makes me want to throw people through a plate glass window.



I'm across the other pond. 

But as long as we're talking about the American usage of the letter A, I have a complaint. My name is Harry. It rhymes with marry. Hairy, rhymes with Mary. Two Rs makes the A sound like the A in apple, one makes it sound like the A in air. I get (disproportionately) annoyed when Americans call me hairy (even though I actually have quite long hair).


----------



## synrgy (Apr 18, 2012)

"Reality", in reference to anything scripted and/or edited.
"News", or "fact", in reference to opinion(s).
"Nickelback", in reference to anything.
"Underground", in reference to anything that happened after the invention of the internet.
"Techno", in reference to any of the eleventy bajillion non-techno sub genres of electronic music.
"Totes", instead of "totally". Come to think of it, "totally", as a response to just about anything anyone ever says, is annoying. It means 'completely'; not 'I understand/agree'.
"____ Mom" - IE "Soccer Mom", "Pageant Mom", "Hockey Mom", etc. Women birth humans; not activities.
"Brah" spoken by anyone who doesn't speak Pidgin.


----------



## VILARIKA (Apr 18, 2012)

Fo Sho


----------



## Demiurge (Apr 18, 2012)

Waelstrum said:


> I'm across the other pond.
> 
> But as long as we're talking about the American usage of the letter A, I have a complaint. My name is Harry. It rhymes with marry. Hairy, rhymes with Mary. Two Rs makes the A sound like the A in apple, one makes it sound like the A in air. I get (disproportionately) annoyed when Americans call me hairy (even though I actually have quite long hair).



I know a few people who pronounce it like that (they'd also say 'Sarah' as 'See-rah' and 'Eric' like 'Ee-ric', oddly), and I haven't been able to figure out where it comes from. In my state, there's the "Boston accent" that the rest of the country makes fun of, but there are also weird pockets of dialect where some people have a quasi-Southern inflection on some things (maybe where Harry/Hairy comes from) and some have an almost Canadian inflection on some words. "Hey, See-rah, let's go oot!"

TL;DR language is stupid and once we interface with type-only, we'll all be happier


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 19, 2012)

synrgy said:


> "Totes", instead of "totally". Come to think of it, "totally", as a response to just about anything anyone ever says, is annoying. It means 'completely'; not 'I understand/agree'.



Totes mcgotes


----------



## flint757 (Apr 19, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> Totes mcgotes



where did it even come from?


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 19, 2012)

I really don't know.
Canada probably.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 19, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> I really don't know.
> Canada probably.





I hear it all the time, but I don't even know what it means. i assume like that is good or something to that effect.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 19, 2012)

Xaios said:


> "lol"
> 
> Fuck "lol" so much. I see people everywhere on the internet use it like a punctuation mark, eg "lol this is awesome lol."
> 
> FUCK LOL.



lol this post made me lol so hard lol  (and notice, I chose the "lol" smiley)


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 19, 2012)

I used to like "Epic", but then it got so overused. I liked it before it started getting said a lot, because I used to be into RPGs, fantasy games and books, and I listened to a lot of power metal, so it was relevant to use that word. Unfortunately it's been ruined for me. I still like "Brutal" though, I don't care how much it gets used.

"Buck" when used to mean $100. we're not talking about drug money, so there's no need to disguise the amount we're talking about. Or even worse, when it's used to mean 100 of something else like mph, for instance. "I was going like a buck ten"

"Minute" being used to mean a lengthy amount of time. "I haven't seen you in a minute". That's not very long.

This isn't a word, but I also don't like the whole "kill it with a rock" joke or the posting of pictures of rocks. I didn't think it was funny even before it became overused. I don't really mind when you guys keep doing it though, I've come to expect that on any given thread, there will be a giant picture of a rock, so I'm mentally prepared for it.


----------



## makeitreign (Apr 19, 2012)

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> lol this post made me lol so hard lol  (and notice, I chose the "lol" smiley)



I read that as, "(laughing) This post made me (laughing) so hard (laughing)."


----------



## MJS (Apr 19, 2012)

Djent, epic, fail, umad, just sayin, my bad... and a few million others.

Just about all of the lol, lmao, etc... crap.

I can't stand when girls say, "No, I don't want to have sex with you."

U instead of you, c instead of see, y instead of why, etc...

Ebonics.

Actually, it would probably be quicker to just list the things people can say that don't make me want to set them on fire.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Apr 19, 2012)

When people describe food as "lush"
"hench"
"when people say everything that happens is "random"


----------



## Asrial (Apr 19, 2012)

Necris said:


> Adding Post- as a prefix to any genre, especially when that genre ends in -core.



Hey! I enjoy postcore!  Tasin Obosi is sooo kewl.

Really, is there one word I hate, it has got to be "Meme".
Not written, not when announced properly, but when people say "meh-meh".


----------



## AcousticMinja (Apr 19, 2012)

Sweet- as in "Hello my sweet" Push yourself off a building and land in a pile of broken glass and rusty needles. 

Don't know why. It just bugs me.


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Apr 19, 2012)

When people say "sick" when they mean "good". Despise it.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 19, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> "Swag"
> 
> I just hate it.
> 
> There are a few others, but I can't really think of them right now.



Yes. I hate swag so much. (At least in the way it's caught on recently. 'Swag' meaning free shit, is still acceptable.)

And I guess this new trend of YOLO needs to die really damn quickly.

I'm not even going to bother with some of the stupidly bad Australian slang that's around right now.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Apr 19, 2012)

Necris said:


> I don't see the issue with the word, is there another word that is defined as eating only non-animal products? It could be argued that vegeterian _should_ mean that, but in practice it doesn't and is misused by so many people it has lost it's meaning.



well summed up,its OVERDAMN USED and in a condescending manner(i`m vegan i`m superior to you meat eaters i`m elvolved), UHHH NO ONE CARES... it shouldn`t define who you are...


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 19, 2012)

"Terribad" needs to be flushed as do all people who use "loose" instead of "lose".


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 19, 2012)

mr_rainmaker said:


> well summed up,its OVERDAMN USED and in a condescending manner(i`m vegan i`m superior to you meat eaters i`m elvolved), UHHH NO ONE CARES... it shouldn`t define who you are...


It's only overused if you're around people who are preachy anyway.  I don't hate all religious people just because of the WBC.

It's people that are the problem, not being vegan, and people aren't going away anytime soon. 

(and for some people, being vegan sort of DOES define them at least to some extent because to some people, including myself, it's a very important part of their life: for health, culinary, environmental, sustainability, animal welfare, and various other reasons. But at the same time: the only reason you're finding out that I'm vegan, is because you were talking shit about it. Who comes off as the preachy/pushy one in this situation? Just remember that not everyone feels the same as you, and try not to be pushy/hateful and to not stereotype and you'll have much less to worry about, and you won't have to worry about rubbing other sensible people the wrong way, or coming across like someone in that thread about the dick complaining about your truck. )


----------



## Riffer (Apr 19, 2012)

flint757 said:


> where did it even come from?


 I heard it first in the movie I Love you, Man with Paul Rudd and Jason Siegel I believe.


----------



## Cabinet (Apr 19, 2012)

Nonservium said:


> "Terribad" needs to be flushed as do all people who use "loose" instead of "lose".


Ok yeah this and "guestimate"


----------



## OhMyGoliath (Apr 19, 2012)

In addition to my previous post.
Anything that this guy says

And the word "FAIL" has had me cringing for quite awhile now.


----------



## Randy (Apr 19, 2012)

^
That guy is the embodiment of everything I hate on the internet.


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 19, 2012)

Nothing. Seriously. Words just don;t bother me at all.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 19, 2012)

OhMyGoliath said:


> In addition to my previous post.
> Anything that this guy says
> 
> And the word "FAIL" has had me cringing for quite awhile now.




This man needs to die... Not really, but I do dislike him. I remember when he was mildly funny during his beginnings and I was subscribed to him. After a while I wasn't able to stand him anymore. Specially after he started doing all the lame, pointless, completely fucking stupid, and downright retarded editing on his videos. I could rage all day about the figurative diarrhea that comes out of his mouth, but I digress.


Agreed on "legit."


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 19, 2012)

Randy said:


> ^
> That guy is the embodiment of everything I hate on the internet.



Randy, what happened to the pencil?! I miss it already  The new avatar is awesome too though 

And yes that guy is annoying as shit, especially his cartoons. It's made worse by the fact that his videos are always on the front page of youtube.


----------



## squid-boy (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## guitarister7321 (Apr 19, 2012)

Cray, as in "Dat shit cray"


----------



## Handbanana (Apr 19, 2012)

Is this a language discussion or an ebonics bashing thread?


----------



## flint757 (Apr 19, 2012)

Cabinet said:


> Ok yeah this and "guestimate"



I say that 

And no offense to anyone who may use ebonics heavily, but it seems like a strong attempt to make sure that only a closed circle excluding even family are meant to know what the fuck you're saying. For the most part lazy too like the cray vs crazy that's one letter difference.

That being said the only ebonic word that irritates the hell out of me is axe instead of ask and only when spoken. I just can't stand that dialect, but no more than the preteens letters instead of words, OMG's etc.


----------



## liamh (Apr 19, 2012)

guitarister7321 said:


> Cray, as in "Dat shit cray"


what she order....FISH FILLET??


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 19, 2012)

Cash, as in "That was so CASH".

Bank , as in "I'm making bank !"

And other words that makes it way into the mainstream from the "ebonics" language.

Even though i'm known to speak advanced ebonics when i'm trying to be funny but its extremely obvious i'm attempting humor.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Apr 19, 2012)

Deficit and Recession. Actually all of the words related to the "economic crisis". FUCK OFF. My ears are so tired of hearing them day after day after fucking day.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 19, 2012)

This thread is pretty much a teenager's vocabulary.

not all teens, but most of them


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 19, 2012)

Prydogga said:


> Yes. I hate swag so much. (At least in the way it's caught on recently. 'Swag' meaning free shit, is still acceptable.)


 
When did it start to mean something else? Apparently I'm old. I never hear most of the shit posted in this thread 

One that does bug me: douche(bag) used as an adjective or to describe a person in some negative manner. How does that make any sense at all? "Dude, you're such a bad person that you might as well be cleaning out vaginas"


----------



## Ocean_Ashes (Apr 19, 2012)

The word awesome makes me cringe.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 19, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> When did it start to mean something else? Apparently I'm old. I never hear most of the shit posted in this thread
> 
> One that does bug me: douche(bag) used as an adjective or to describe a person in some negative manner. How does that make any sense at all? "Dude, you're such a bad person that you might as well be cleaning out vaginas"



Now people use "swag" to mean "swagger", so they'll say things like "he got swag". It's basically like a cool, smooth, confident demeanor. Although I prefer the definition on entry number 4 on Urban Dictionary: swag

"4. SWAG 

S- Something 
W - We 
A - All 
G- Get tired of hearing

Teacher: What is the square root of 69? 

Dude: SWAG! 

Teacher: SHUT THE F*** UP!"


----------



## Riffer (Apr 19, 2012)

I saw YOLO and have no idea what it means. After thinking about it for 30 seconds I have a guess. Does it mean "You Only Live Once"? The reason for this guess is because I can see stupid Facebook tweens posting something they think is life changing that's actually so mundane that it defies description (ie: I'm dying my hair green later!) and then saying YOLO (if it means what I think it means). Am I right in my assumption of said word?


----------



## flint757 (Apr 19, 2012)

Riffer said:


> I saw YOLO and have no idea what it means. After thinking about it for 30 seconds I have a guess. Does it mean "You Only Live Once"? The reason for this guess is because I can see stupid Facebook tweens posting something they think is life changing that's actually so mundane that it defies description (ie: I'm dying my hair green later!) and then saying YOLO (if it means what I think it means). Am I right in my assumption of said word?



Yup and it be stupid


----------



## Waelstrum (Apr 19, 2012)

I thought swag was a word pirates used to describe things in a (hessian) bag or sack.


----------



## Riffer (Apr 19, 2012)

flint757 said:


> Yup and it be stupid


----------



## makeitreign (Apr 19, 2012)

Riffer said:


>



People don't think it be like it is, but it do.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't talk that way normally if your wagging that smiley at my supposed poor English


----------



## ayambakar (Apr 20, 2012)

"Slappa da base", from I Love You Man.

Good Lord, just... enough with that shit.


----------



## Riffer (Apr 20, 2012)

flint757 said:


> I don't talk that way normally if your wagging that smiley at my supposed poor English


 Haha no. The upset smiley is for you confirming my guess about the YOLO use and meaning.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 20, 2012)

Riffer said:


> Haha no. The upset smiley is for you confirming my guess about the YOLO use and meaning.



Cool 

Teens these days blow things way out of proportion.


----------



## ilyti (Apr 20, 2012)

caskettheclown said:


> Even though i'm known to speak advanced ebonics when i'm trying to be funny but its extremely obvious i'm attempting humor.



#107 Self Aware Hip Hop References « Stuff White People Like


> &#8220;Homey, that bernaise sauce you made is wack. Do you know what I am saying? For Real.&#8221; &#8220;Well, I used a different type of butter. I switched the style up, so let the haters hate and I&#8217;ll watch the deliciousness pile up.&#8221;


I do that too though, haha.

I hate it when anyone uses the word "fierce" to describe a very boring person who happens to be somewhat intelligent. Or the word "sonic" to describe something about music.


----------



## wlfers (Apr 21, 2012)

"Literally".

I had a fun time with that one last night . Often times it is used in the completely wrong context, I believe a good exercise for some would be to replace the word with "in actuality" or "precisely" and still see if it makes any damn sense.

Also, just kind of on the side, the need for exaggeration in American society. What the fuck is 120% effort? For instance if you're applying for a job and the interviewer or manager expects you to say you'll give your 120%- in a naively elevated and shallow attitude.

Also everything needs to be a million, a million hugs , thanks a million. Other places in the world will say thousand thanks. I can't conceptualize 1 million as a number, and our over usage of these hyperbolic saying numb us down to when we hear on the news any information regarding numerical quantities


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Apr 22, 2012)

I dislike when people say "I need (insert noun)" when they mean "I want (insert the same noun or a different one I really don't care)"


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Apr 22, 2012)

Edit: Pointless post


----------



## Pooluke41 (Apr 22, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> This man needs to die... Not really,



No. He needs to die. Now.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 22, 2012)

I hate all the words that will make people think I like popular things if I don't say I hate them.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 22, 2012)

Swag...its always some fucking retarded kid dressed up as a hipster who decided to try and be like 50 cent saying that shit....

Also kids that think putting stealth in their usernames is cool, and djent..fuck that.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Apr 22, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Also kids that think putting stealth in their usernames is cool, and djent..fuck that.


Took me a while to see what you did.


----------



## makeitreign (Apr 22, 2012)

I eventually saw what you did there.


----------



## ElRay (Apr 23, 2012)

this

Not so much agreeing with what ever post appears to be the previous one, but the use of 'this' to indicate agreement with the post, that to me, at this time, with my default threading/sorting, appears to be the one previous to my anticipated post. Add in that many of the folks that 'this' use "Quick Reply" instead of "QUOTE", so it's really a best guess to what they're 'this'ing.

Ray


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 23, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> "Swag"
> 
> I just hate it.
> 
> There are a few others, but I can't really think of them right now.


The only people can smear the word swag, have none.

They have...

Swog...







athawulf said:


> "Literally".
> 
> I had a fun time with that one last night . Often times it is used in the completely wrong context, I believe a good exercise for some would be to replace the word with "in actuality" or "precisely" and still see if it makes any damn sense.


The Oatmeal: Literally


----------



## ilyti (Apr 24, 2012)

There have been philosophers and well educated men even centuries ago who wanted to "clean up" the English language of everything that was "wrong" with it. But you can't embalm a language, it constantly changes and adapts to modern life. So, as much as there are lots of colloquialisms that irritate us, they will probably end up disappearing from use, and being replaced by new ones that are just as annoying or worse. 

This is an awesome documentary that I have watched several times that's basically a "biography" of the English language. It covers the history of English from 500 to 2000. There's one program where he talks about people trying to "fix" English, which is why I thought of this.


----------



## espman (Apr 24, 2012)

Teh. It's "the". Say "the" 

Also, "______ for the win" can feel free to drown in a well along with "______ for prez". Anybody who talks like that can likely barely manage a McDonalds, let alone run a fucking country.


----------



## Necris (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't mind "teh" personally, at least when I see it online, it's a pretty common spelling error, people should go back and fix it but it's no big deal. People who actually speak the word the as "teh" need a good slap though.


----------



## espman (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm talking about people that actually say it. I've lost count of how many times I've made that typo


----------



## slumber_party (Apr 24, 2012)

Anything referencing mclovin or The Hangover. The "No, its a satchel" shit needs to end.


----------



## pink freud (Apr 24, 2012)

Corporate buzzwords:

"Tiger Team" FUCK YOU, TIGERS ARE SOLITARY ANIMALS


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Apr 24, 2012)

One I just saw today....when people use "X" in replacement of "S"...THE FUCK IS THIS WORLD COMING TO?! 

Heres what I saw..."Hellx yeah it wax -- aww I dnt no my # ahaha MSG me urx??"


----------



## JamesM (Apr 24, 2012)

Poopdick.


----------



## shredguitar7 (Apr 25, 2012)

Anything a white high school girl who goes to a mostly black school says is pretty much on this list. My reaction to it -----> http://www.frontarmy.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/janitoroflunacy.tumblr.com-post-339999194.gif

And then her friends do this ----> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v649/Krayola1234/l_a35bac0d380119b5b663cdcdf4b95304.gif


----------



## potatohead (Apr 25, 2012)

I hate the term "murdered out." What retard thought that was a good idea?


----------



## flint757 (Apr 25, 2012)

potatohead said:


> I hate the term "murdered out." What retard thought that was a good idea?



Never heard that before what's it mean?


----------



## traditional (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't know if this happens anywhere else, but in Australia jokes about cancer have been circulating. For example; "I'd rather have cancer than do this test." 
It's easily one of the most inappropriate 'jokes' that gets around at the moment. It's up there with the dead baby, holocaust and rape jokes. I just stare at people, absolutely enraged when I hear them.
Also, the C-bomb. The way that word has become common place in Australia frustrates me to no end, especially on public transport when people (scum) say it in front of young children and the elderly.
/rant


----------



## Waelstrum (Apr 25, 2012)

^ For a bit I thought you were saying C-bomb to refer to making light of cancer (which would make a lot more sense). I don't see cunt as being any more offensive than dick. I wouldn't say either in front of a child, but the elderly are grown ups, and can handle something as harmless as a word.


----------



## bigchocolateman (Apr 25, 2012)

I used to work at a McDonald's.

It's not a MACchicken or MACdouble, It's McDouble and McChicken. There is no A involved in their pronunciation.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 25, 2012)

^ Isn't that how it's pronounced, though?... I don't know, perhaps it's because I'm not a native speaker, but I thought that's how it was, and it is how I hear it all the time from people whose native language is English. Unless they were exaggerating the "A" sound, which would be just weird in any context, really .


----------



## bigchocolateman (Apr 25, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> ^ Isn't that how it's pronounced, though?... I don't know, perhaps it's because I'm not a native speaker, but I thought that's how it was, and it is how I hear it all the time from people whose native language is English. Unless they were exaggerating the "A" sound, which would be just weird in any context, really .



Nah. Those ones are pronounced with the the Mc. I think most people that say it get it from the Big Mac so they pronounce it that way. Although I will say that I bet it depends on what part of the states you are in. I just know that in Michigan and everywhere else that I've been in the states it's pronounced like "Mick"!


----------



## kevdes93 (Apr 25, 2012)

the latest trend in western massachusetts is ghetto wannabe thugs replacing "g" with a "q"

on facebook i see all the qhetto qurlz doin it.



all of my hate.


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 25, 2012)

The unword - Irregardless. 

Unfortunately idiots have elected to make this part of the dictionary, as a more severe version of the word they meant to use... So this doesn't look good.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 25, 2012)

^^ Super Regardless 

Never thought about it, but you are right they are the same in use. I do have a habit of saying irregardless though it sounds better (flows better) IMO


----------



## Waelstrum (Apr 25, 2012)

Wouldn't irregardless mean with regard? ir-(not)-regard-less-(without) = not without regard


----------



## flint757 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm reading online that it is the same, but technically irregardless is just not as formal because it is based on american dialect.

The origin is said to possibly come from irrespective and regardless like ginormous is gigantic and enormous.


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 25, 2012)

flint757 said:


> I'm reading online that it is the same, but technically irregardless is just not as formal because it is based on american dialect.
> 
> The origin is said to possibly come from irrespective and regardless like ginormous is gigantic and enormous.



Wikipedia can be your friend I suppose  , but as I said, pandering to idiots who cannot keep 2 words straight without making a super word. People use it as they are both mistaken, and the negative syllable makes it feel like a stronger word, hence using it to imply a stronger meaning (if they didn't happen to just use it by accident. Waelstrum should be by all accounts correct, but english is retarded.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 25, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> Wikipedia can be your friend I suppose  , but as I said, pandering to idiots who cannot keep 2 words straight without making a super word. People use it as they are both mistaken, and the negative syllable makes it feel like a stronger word, hence using it to imply a stronger meaning (if they didn't happen to just use it by accident. Waelstrum should be by all accounts correct, but english is retarded.



English doesn't follow any rules. We have rules, but most words we use are exceptions to the rules. It is ridiculous.


----------



## potatohead (Apr 25, 2012)

flint757 said:


> Never heard that before what's it mean?


 
When something is completely blacked out... A car, a guitar, whatever.


----------



## rectifryer (Apr 25, 2012)

traditional said:


> I don't know if this happens anywhere else, but in Australia jokes about cancer have been circulating. For example; "I'd rather have cancer than do this test."
> It's easily one of the most inappropriate 'jokes' that gets around at the moment. It's up there with the dead baby, holocaust and rape jokes. I just stare at people, absolutely enraged when I hear them.
> Also, the C-bomb. The way that word has become common place in Australia frustrates me to no end, especially on public transport when people (scum) say it in front of young children and the elderly.
> /rant



Are you against profanity in general? 

I am against vulgarity in front of children, but there is some cursing that I think is silly to be offended by in any scenario because it just boils down to semantics as I don't see the connotations really making that big of a difference in communication versus the alternatives. 

What is a "C-bomb"? Cunt? That probably shouldn't be said in front of children.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 25, 2012)

cunt is no worse than dick and that gets thrown around a lot more.

On my local radio this morning they were saying that calling a man creepy is the worst thing you can call him because there is no defense and it isn't just a word, but your actual impression of someone.

I could see that being true since you can't just say I'm not creepy or ignore it (also perceived creepy). To me that would be just as bad as someone saying you look like a pedophile. Not referring to like Halloween creepy, but creeper creepy.


----------



## traditional (Apr 25, 2012)

If we put it down to categories, then yes, cunt is on the same level as dick. However, in terms of their interpretation and the meaning they carry, they're obviously on considerably different levels. 
You call your girlfriend/sister/etc a dick, then call her a cunt and see which one produces the biggest reaction. And no, I don't mind the word. I use it when I'm in the company of my band or close friends where that's okay. 
However, it's not a word to be used around children, the elderly or even people that you don't have that understanding with. IMO.


----------



## Waelstrum (Apr 25, 2012)

If people over react to a word that has just as harmless a meaning as a similar word that they don't mind, that's a problem with them, not me.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 25, 2012)

^^ more than that elderly are not children they are in fact older than said person who said word. It may be disrespectful, but it is not as if when you get old you revert back to being a child again. 

Don't get me wrong I wouldn't say it to either, but I don't see the issue.


----------



## makeitreign (Apr 25, 2012)

I just don't like the c-word. I don't know what it is about it. I guess its like how some people really hate the word "motherfucker." Because I use that "motherfucker all the time.

I worked with an old foreign guy who had only lived in America for a few years, but could speak English. Not that well, but better than some that were born and raised here. He was really fucking smart and we got along pretty well.

One day I came up to him and was like, "What's up muthafucka!"

His eyes got really wide and he said, "NO NO NO, I NO DO THAT!!!"

God, I couldn't apologize enough.


----------



## ilyti (Apr 25, 2012)

^ HAHAHA awesome.

Yeah, I go to another forum absolutely FULL of Aussies, and they throw the C word around all the damn time. and I get SICK of even just seeing it.


----------



## traditional (Apr 25, 2012)

flint757 said:


> ^^ more than that elderly are not children they are in fact older than said person who said word. It may be disrespectful, but it is not as if when you get old you revert back to being a child again.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I wouldn't say it to either, but I don't see the issue.



Not a stab, but that seems like an incredibly closed-minded/ignorant view of it. We, as young/middle aged people in today's society don't see a problem with it. They, as the elderly, come from an era where that word carries a lot more meaning and significance, therefore it becomes something else entirely.
Saying it's "their problem" if they don't like it and continuing to do so is incredibly disrespectful.

EDIT: Also, when you get old you do, to a degree, revert back to being a child. I don't know if you've ever dealt with a grandparent/elderly person with dementia, but in stage 4 they are significantly dependant on other people - same as a child. It's not just dementia though, there are countless other examples of the elderly requiring the same amount of care and observation as a child.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 25, 2012)

traditional said:


> Not a stab, but that seems like an incredibly closed-minded/ignorant view of it. We, as young/middle aged people in today's society don't see a problem with it. They, as the elderly, come from an era where that word carries a lot more meaning and significance, therefore it becomes something else entirely.
> Saying it's "their problem" if they don't like it and continuing to do so is incredibly disrespectful.



I said it was disrespectful and I said I'd never do it. My only point is they're grown adults and can handle themselves just fine. My grandparents cursed like sailors so era or not it isn't unfounded to say that an elderly person can in fact just deal with it. I don't mean deal in the sense like fuck them I mean deal in like they will be okay.


----------



## thesnowdog (Apr 26, 2012)

amazing


----------



## makeitreign (Apr 26, 2012)

traditional said:


> Not a stab, but that seems like an incredibly closed-minded/ignorant view of it. We, as young/middle aged people in today's society don't see a problem with it. They, as the elderly, come from an era where that word carries a lot more meaning and significance, therefore it becomes something else entirely.
> Saying it's "their problem" if they don't like it and continuing to do so is incredibly disrespectful.
> 
> EDIT: Also, when you get old you do, to a degree, revert back to being a child. I don't know if you've ever dealt with a grandparent/elderly person with dementia, but in stage 4 they are significantly dependant on other people - same as a child. It's not just dementia though, there are countless other examples of the elderly requiring the same amount of care and observation as a child.





Waelstrum said:


> If people over react to a word that has just as harmless a meaning as a similar word that they don't mind, that's a problem with them, not me.



I think you mean this one, and I completely agree. If you think that people getting offended because of something you did that was against their beliefs is their fault, then you seriously need to take a step back and re-evaluate your point of view. You definitely wouldn't have the same response if you were on the other side of the argument.
I didn't want to take this off-topic, I just thought it needed to be said.




ilyti said:


> ^ HAHAHA awesome.
> 
> Yeah, I go to another forum absolutely FULL of Aussies, and they throw the C word around all the damn time. and I get SICK of even just seeing it.




Neither one of us thought it was that awesome as soon as it came out of my mouth. Man, it was bad.
hahaha
Still funny to this day.

Edit: I thought traditional was talking about another post, but my opinion still stands. 
I don't think Flint was being disrespectful at all, I think he was just pointing out the generation gap. As opinionated as his post was, I don't think it warranted any backlash. He's right. Times have changed. 
That's not to say that I am not respectful of my elders and would never say anything like that in front of them.

But whenever I drive by some old dude raking leaves or something and he shouts at me to get out of his neighborhood, (and in residential areas I always drive below the speed limit. You'll hardly ever catch me breaking the law in the driver's seat. Ever.) I've been known to shout a "You want me to get out of this car? I'll fucking make you my bitch!" at them. Also it involves sexual situations that aren't necessarily consensual. But respect isn't something that's given, it's something that's earned. And with me, you get the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 27, 2012)

Sick of people saying "That's what she said" after every fucking thing!!!  Well, thats more a phrase than a woerd....but still


----------



## Thep (Apr 27, 2012)

"jizz my pants"


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 27, 2012)

"lol" and all its derivatives need to die...

It's gone from a semi meaningful acronym to what ppl write when they don't have an opinion on something... Before we used to just shut the fuck up to indicate such things...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 27, 2012)

potatohead said:


> I hate the term "murdered out." What retard thought that was a good idea?



If you're going to creep around and night with the intentions of murdering/robbing/doing all around bad things, what color do you wear?



Don't worry I have all day. I can wait...


----------



## unclejemima218 (May 6, 2012)

"fail"
any variation of the word "noob"
the entire script from the Hangover movies 
"i'm not gonna lie, but _________"


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 7, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> If you're going to creep around and night with the intentions of murdering/robbing/doing all around bad things, what color do you wear?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry I have all day. I can wait...








Let's do this shit.

Step to it.


----------



## Xaios (May 8, 2012)

Thought another one that I really hate:

"_<adjective>_ as fuck!"

For example...

"This song is heavy as fuck!"

"This burrito is tasty as fuck!"

"My vagina is sandy as fuck!"


----------



## makeitreign (May 8, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Thought another one that I really hate:
> 
> "_<adjective>_ as fuck!"
> 
> ...



That post was tits as fuck!


----------



## ESP_ (May 8, 2012)

The things I see on facebook:
"Et shit cray !"

That shit has got to stop. No need to have a space between the last word of a sentence and the punctuation mark. And what the fuck is "et"?


----------



## Furtive Glance (May 9, 2012)

A combo of shitty words that _infuriates me _is:

"Just had a sweet _swell sesh _at the gym."

Fuck, how dumb does that sound?!


----------



## BrianUV777BK (May 9, 2012)

yous

fierce


----------



## grey dog (May 9, 2012)

"jazz" the word and the music must die.


----------



## flint757 (May 9, 2012)

grey dog said:


> "jazz" the word and the music must die.



shut yo mouth


----------



## Alberto7 (May 10, 2012)

Furtive Glance said:


> A combo of shitty words that _infuriates me _is:
> 
> "Just had a sweet _swell sesh _at the gym."
> 
> Fuck, how dumb does that sound?!



Thanks for reminding me of it.

The word "sesh" gets to me quite a bit.

It's "session," goddamnit. Specially when used in a "we'll have an awesome drinkin sesh, bro" kind of way is when it gets to me the most. I can't do anything about it though, so I just live with it and pretend it doesn't bother me ... I had to vent it here!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 10, 2012)

surprised i didnt see it in this thread yet. a few that i hate are:

"bling bling"

"butthurt"


----------



## Guitarwizard (May 11, 2012)

Something you see on every second store and restaurant menu in a non-English speaking country:

English phrase (or a German phrase of English origin) in plural with an apostrophy:

"Sandwiche's"
"Hamburger's"
"Festival's"

It has to stop!


----------



## Furtive Glance (May 11, 2012)

Guitarwizard said:


> Something you see on every second store and restaurant menu in a non-English speaking country:
> 
> English phrase (or a German phrase of English origin) in plural with an apostrophy:
> 
> ...



Oh believe me, that still happens here way too much.


----------



## Genome (May 11, 2012)

unclejemima218 said:


> "i'm not gonna lie, but _________"



This


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (May 14, 2012)

Demiurge said:


> I know a few people who pronounce it like that (they'd also say 'Sarah' as 'See-rah' and 'Eric' like 'Ee-ric', oddly), and I haven't been able to figure out where it comes from. In my state, there's the "Boston accent" that the rest of the country makes fun of, but there are also weird pockets of dialect where some people have a quasi-Southern inflection on some things (maybe where Harry/Hairy comes from) and some have an almost Canadian inflection on some words. "Hey, See-rah, let's go oot!"
> 
> TL;DR language is stupid and once we interface with type-only, we'll all be happier



I know a few people who say "Worcester" as "Wister" instead of "Wooster"...that one always baffles me


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 15, 2012)

Waelstrum said:


> If people over react to a word that has just as harmless a meaning as a similar word that they don't mind, that's a problem with them, not me.



Swearing a lot also makes you look like you're fresh out of 8 mile or some classless ghettotard. 


But hey, Australians are all upside down criminals so..


----------



## Waelstrum (May 15, 2012)

^ The funny thing is that I don't swear much (because I don't want to devalue swearing, when I swear I want it to make a cunt-buggering impact), I just hate when people over react to words that are harmless.

Also:


----------



## Guitarwizard (May 15, 2012)

Furtive Glance said:


> Oh believe me, that still happens here way too much.



In German, people tend to put an "s" for any plural, because of English influence.

What I would encourage you English natives to put a damn death penalty on is "like", at least when it's used in that stupid way:
"They went to, like, India you know"
"It was like, so awesome"
"And I was like 'oh my god'"

Jersey Shore would probably have 60% less text if you'd ditch that fucking word.


----------



## thesnowdog (May 15, 2012)

Guitarwizard said:


> What I would encourage you English natives to put a damn death penalty on is "like", at least when it's used in that stupid way:
> "They went to, like, India you know"
> "It was like, so awesome"
> "And I was like 'oh my god'"



I wouldn't hold out much hope. That's been annoying me for 30 odd years with no end in sight.


----------



## tacotiklah (May 15, 2012)

Has yolo been mentioned yet? Also the abuse of the words ...... and faggot on facebook pages starts to irritate the hell out of me after a while. Say anything about it, and the next word I hate gets used; moralfag. No, it's just me pointing out that you're an asshole. 

I also hate how people describe everything they dislike as gay. Sadly this has become so ingrained into modern slang that I still find myself instinctively using it. It's pretty gay actually. :trollface:

Oh and swag. What ignorant crackhead came up with this crap? Let's take a word pirates used to refer to loot, and misuse it to describe dumbass people that pretend they have "class".


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (May 15, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> Has yolo been mentioned yet?


 
+100


troll/trolled/trolling

the meaning has diminished from "making someone mad" to "saying anything even remotely funny or clever"



and at that, these trollface comics need to die too

yeah they were funny the first few months but now they've been around forever and they're just annoying


----------



## makeitreign (May 16, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> I also hate how people describe everything they dislike as gay. Sadly this has become so ingrained into modern slang that I still find myself instinctively using it. It's pretty gay actually. :trollface:



I had this same conversation with a friend of mine. He was complaining about how everyone's stealing the word. My only response, "You guys stole it first."


----------



## no_dice (May 17, 2012)

"I'ma" in place of "I'm going to" really needs to go. Also, whoever first came up with "adorbz" should be dragged into the street and shot.


----------



## TheBigGroove (May 17, 2012)

I grew up on "the rez" so I could definitely go with out hearing "ennit" for the rest of my life...it kind of means "aint it" but is used pretty liberally:
-Mayweather won the fight the other night ennit?
-you're ready to go ennit?

and the one I hate reading in texts, especially from dudes, is "gotta"....i simply can't help reading that word without girly inflections


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 17, 2012)

TheBigGroove said:


> I grew up on "the rez" so I could definitely go with out hearing "ennit" for the rest of my life...it kind of means "aint it" but is used pretty liberally:
> -Mayweather won the fight the other night ennit?
> -you're ready to go ennit?
> 
> and the one I hate reading in texts, especially from dudes, is "gotta"....i simply can't help reading that word without girly inflections


Cuuuuuziiiiin'''


----------



## Gabe_LTD (May 17, 2012)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> +100
> 
> 
> troll/trolled/trolling
> ...



 SOO TRUE
Just because someone says " u mad? " a lot , that doesn't make them a troll. 


I would agree, Rage comics or ( trollface comics? lol) need to die out.
It was cool for a while then people started making rage comics for every little thing that happens to them.
Oh my god my new bed sheets are amazing! I better make a rage comic!
Oh my god I got a paper cut! I better make a rage comic!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 18, 2012)

unfortunately i dont think the stupid "troll faces" & "umad bro" are going anywhere soon...

...infact ive seen quite a few forums add them to their "smiles" selection.


----------



## Jakke (May 18, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ...infact ive seen quite a few forums add them to their "smiles" selection.


----------



## no_dice (May 18, 2012)

TheBigGroove said:


> and the one I hate reading in texts, especially from dudes, is "gotta"....i simply can't help reading that word without girly inflections



I had a friend who would type it out as "gatta" and it made me want to punch him.


----------



## Gabe_LTD (May 31, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> unfortunately i dont think the stupid "troll faces" & "umad bro" are going anywhere soon...
> 
> ...infact ive seen quite a few forums add them to their "smiles" selection.



You think that's bad? 
I've saw some one the other day have a big ass troll face sticker on their shirt.
It made me want to punch babies.


----------



## dNate (May 31, 2012)

Hater - It's gotten to the point where it's been misused and thrown around too carelessly to be taken seriously. Some people deserve to be hated.


----------



## JosephAOI (May 31, 2012)

YOLO.

I fucking hate that shit.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 31, 2012)

Xaios said:


> Thought another one that I really hate:
> "_<adjective>_ as fuck!"
> For example...
> "This song is heavy as fuck!"
> ...


----------



## wayward (May 31, 2012)

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis. That word should die.


----------

